# Updated pics...



## koikaren (Aug 11, 2009)

Eragon comfortably sleepin in my arms....








Draco comfortably checkin things out as long as im no were near the open door...lol








Eragon and Draco chillaxin


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thats awesome, hows Draco taking to being held/ approached any luck?


----------



## koikaren (Aug 11, 2009)

AWD247 said:


> Thats awesome, hows Draco taking to being held/ approached any luck?




Still freakin out when i put my arms in to change water, clean bedding etc...i decided to leave there enclosure door open during the day and hopefully this will help.


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 11, 2009)

I can see white coming in. Draco is going to be a looker.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 11, 2009)

koikaren said:


> Eragon comfortably sleepin in my arms....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lookin good .


----------



## koikaren (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 12, 2009)

both of them are looking great. hopefully draco will come around.


----------



## jmiles50 (Aug 12, 2009)

Drago looks great!!!


----------



## ashesc212 (Aug 12, 2009)

Eragon and Draco are beautiful! Nice pics! Did you get them from Bobby? When were they born?


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 12, 2009)

I cant get enough of your Sig pic, thats so kool, wish i had 2


----------



## koikaren (Aug 12, 2009)

AWD247 said:


> I cant get enough of your Sig pic, thats so kool, wish i had 2





thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## koikaren (Aug 12, 2009)

ashesc212 said:


> Eragon and Draco are beautiful! Nice pics! Did you get them from Bobby? When were they born?





Yes the both came from bobby: Eragon is a Roy x Purdy baby hatched on June 27th, and Draco is a Ice x Hail baby hatched on June 8th :mrgreen:


----------



## ashesc212 (Aug 13, 2009)

koikaren said:


> ashesc212 said:
> 
> 
> > Eragon and Draco are beautiful! Nice pics! Did you get them from Bobby? When were they born?
> ...



Wow, they are growing fast!


----------



## koikaren (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## The captain (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice! 
so i one a giant and one a black and white?


----------



## whoru (Sep 16, 2009)

nie looking gu's an pics


----------

